# Painting scheme for Walthers Machine shop



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Does anybody have a painting scheme for Walthers Machine Shop?


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Does the box it came in have a picture of the completed model or...maybe Wathers website might have a picture of the painted model


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

I'd say the red brick they show would look great. Easy to do with flat red primer and some grey chalks to create the mortar. Paint the windows before installing.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/933-2902


----------

